# ff/18 Sears mower



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got this mower free yeserday. resto. project 

WHAT do you guys think!

model
917.254812


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any chance you could still take it back?:lmao: Just kidding! Looks like you did very well on that one.


----------



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks
LOL


----------



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

well i need a new electronic pto clutch or the center bearings anyone got some ideas.


----------



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

looks good and especially if free! always a good resto project.. keep them running in good shape


----------

